# Club Vacances Toutes Saison Loses Gold Crown Status



## schiff1997 (Jan 14, 2006)

Did anyone else notice that RCI website shows Club Vacance Toutes Saison  as a Silver Crown Resort and no longer showing Gold Crown?  I know as a member of Club Vacanes I was never notified of this reduction in status quo?  Were any other members out there notified of this.  I know I will be contacting the resort on Monday to find out what the heck happened and to ask them when they planned on telling their members.


----------



## claire (Jan 15, 2006)

What? I have just called them about a month ago and during our conversation I asked if our resort was still doing well and always a gold crown etc.... The member service manager said yes to all my questions. 

She is new, her name is Stephanie Morin, she has replaced the other lady (Nicole Morin) that has been there for many many years who left "suddenly" I was told... I didn't further question this comment of hers. 

But all was supposedly well with our resort... Strange? Although I have not seen what you mention on the RCI website, as I didn't look yet. What is a silver crown? Is this new? I have never heard of anything other than Gold Crown, International Distinction or Hospitality resorts??? 

Anyone else heard anything? Gosh I sure hope we haven't lost our gold. Dratts!

Thanks for the heads up. Please post the feedback from your phone call on Monday.

regards, Claire ;-)


----------



## schiff1997 (Jan 15, 2006)

Looks like Silver Crown replaced the RID (Resort of International Distinction) award.


----------



## claire (Jan 15, 2006)

I would certainly like to know the date we were downgraded and the reason RCI gave our Resort for doing so. I will await your feedback, if you prefer to private email me the reply you received no problem.

I am still shocked of this outcome... 

Regards, Claire ;-)


----------



## schiff1997 (Jan 16, 2006)

Called Club Vacances Stephanie not there, but the receptionist told me that yes they lost their Gold Crown I asked why he thought members were not notified and he said oh that is a good question.

She is suppose to return tomorrow I have left a message for her to call me, maybe other members should really do the same thing. Get on their case about it!!!


----------



## claire (Jan 18, 2006)

I too will be calling, but I would like to see what they told you. Thanks. 
Claire ;-)


----------



## schiff1997 (Jan 18, 2006)

claire said:
			
		

> I too will be calling, but I would like to see what they told you. Thanks.
> Claire ;-)



Claire I PM'd you yesterday
Schiff


----------



## claire (Jan 18, 2006)

*Thanks Schiff!! Claire*

Oh I'm sorry Schiff I didn't notice in my profile that I had a PM, I thought you meant email. So when I noticed I hadn't received your email on my outlook, I then saw the PM in my profile... Sorry for the late reply, and thanks for pointing out to me that you had answered.

I have PM you in your TUG mail but its in 3 parts because it had too many characters over 5k and we're aloud 2.5k... Yikes! 

So happy (or sad) reading!

regards, Claire ;-)


----------

